# Help Identifying Mystery Speakers



## bibeed (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi all. I Went to my dad's house today and acquired an old pair of Sony speakers of his. I think he said he bought them in the 70's. I was wondering if anyone can help me identify them and what their specs may be (ohms, power handling, frequency response, etc.). They are solid wood cabinets, with three drivers each. No other markings of any kind.  

Sorry for the picture sizes. The last one is the best quality. This is the first time I've uploaded pictures.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

They look like the series that the SS-580 was part of. The SS-580 was a two way, so this looks like it is further up the line in the series. These were often part of a package with a stereo receiver.


----------



## bibeed (Sep 26, 2012)

You were right. After searching and searching the net, I found a picture of the specs sticker that used to be on them. Also, they must've come in 2 and 3-way packages at some point. But according to the specs, they are only rated for 30 watts. I just purchased an Onkyo TX-NR709 receiver. Do you think there is a chance I could blow the speakers? I don't listen that loud. I'd just like to not damage them as they were my dad's.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

I would say yes you can hook them up and enjoy, just take it easy on the V knob. 

I had some cheepo HTiB speakers the were 40w mono, plastic speakers that sounded ok at moderate levels, as long as the surrounds on all the speakers are ok then you should be fine.


----------

